# New Outback Owner :)



## Nixie (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all. We are proud new owners of a 2008 21rs le. I loved the look of the Outbacks and searched high and low to finally find one. We just picked her up on Saturday and took her camping for the rest of the weekend. This is our first TT. We upgraded from a Jayco 1006. Having an actual bathroom has been AMAZING. Can't wait to go camping in her again!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site, from the Toronto area..


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah yes, I remember the feeling well of not having to head off to the bath house in the middle of the night once we got the TT, nice.

Welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Welcome to Outbackers.com!*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us*!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you have you here!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome from Woodland, Ca.

Walter


----------

